# Rod Length Debate



## CaptainSolo (Nov 14, 2016)

As many of you know, some tournament trails, including BASS, have had rod length limitations per their rules. BASS recently lifted that restriction to allow for rods greater than 8' to be used in tournament competition. This of course will change the way rod manufacturers design some of their rods. 

I can see the benefit for some rods slightly longer than 8', but I feel like the application is limited.

What would you find a rod greater than 8' useful for? 

Do you think telescoping rods will make a comeback?


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Nov 14, 2016)

I like stitching with big worms. When I stitch I like to use longer rods that load much more slowly then shorter rods generally do. The hooks and line are light and, many times, the fish are bigger than average.

I also like to fly fish for bass. I like 9 footers for that application.


----------



## noah3d (Nov 14, 2016)

One of the applications people are interested in are the really big crankbaits such as the Strike King 10XD that have come out in the past few years. I wonder if boat manufacturers will start coming out with rod boxes that hold these longer rods.


----------



## CaptainSolo (Nov 16, 2016)

noah3d said:


> One of the applications people are interested in are the really big crankbaits such as the Strike King 10XD that have come out in the past few years. I wonder if boat manufacturers will start coming out with rod boxes that hold these longer rods.



I was wondering the same thing.  Rod storage might change if it becomes popular.


----------



## fishinbub (Nov 16, 2016)

The most popular technique for rods over 9' is fly fishing, which is becoming increasingly popular for bass. I don't see it being overly useful in a tournament scenario, though. You simply limit the amount of water you can cover and the number of casts you make in a day. The only real application where I see it being useful is presenting to sluggish and suspended fish, because you can fish a fly extremely slow and at precise depths...very similar to deadsticking a suspending jerkbait...but with more lifelike action. I could see someone really honing that technique for specific scenarios.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Nov 17, 2016)

float n fly is about the only application i see needed something over 8'


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Nov 17, 2016)

Ever since the pro started use longer rod it is hard to find a good quality 6 foot rod. It can be done but not an every item anymore. 
Rod manufacturers go as the pros wants and needs are known.
It is hard for a small youth to walk a spook with a 7 foot rod.
As for debate- we have fish finders that enable you to sight fish in 20 feet of water and electronic to call them in or fire them up. I don't see how a longer rod could top that as an advantage.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Nov 22, 2016)

Eugene Stinson said:


> Ever since the pro started use longer rod it is hard to find a good quality 6 foot rod. It can be done but not an every item anymore.
> Rod manufacturers go as the pros wants and needs are known.
> It is hard for a small youth to walk a spook with a 7 foot rod.
> As for debate- we have fish finders that enable you to sight fish in 20 feet of water and electronic to call them in or fire them up. I don't see how a longer rod could top that as an advantage.



Well said on all accounts


----------

